# older quart car speakers and alpine amps



## okrockon (Oct 4, 2021)

I have a sound system package that rocked an older motorhome in the early 90s. The motorhome has been gone for many years and I'm wondering what to do with the gear. There are pairs of QM 19 HC, QM 100 MC, QM 130 TC, QM 210 k and QM 325 CS. 2 Alpine 3525 amps, 1 Alpine 3539 amp, 1 Alpine 3321 eq , Alpine 7905 deck and a pair of 10'' KICKERS.this is all from 1989/90. This was serious sound back then and way too much for my little car and my older ears now. Could I build some loudspeakers or would that be inappropriate for this old school German gear. I know some people like the old amps, speakers and eqs but I'm not sure about a fair price point. I am hoping for some advice on how to proceed getting this gear back to disturbing the peace. I am not an expert in all things audio but would be thankful for any advice or knowledge that might help make informed choices.


----------



## Here2Learn (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi. Look on eBay for an item, then look at the "Sold" listings and their prices. This, combined with comparing the condition of yours to the sold item, may give you a rough idea of the value.


----------



## okrockon (Oct 4, 2021)

Here2Learn said:


> Hi. Look on eBay for an item, then look at the "Sold" listings and their prices. This, combined with comparing the condition of yours to the sold item, may give you a rough idea of the value.


Hi, thanks for taking a moment to offer some sensible advice. I have very little buy/sell internet experience and will proceed as you suggest. Thinking that I might have some rare sought after gear is beginning to seem quite naive as I read , research and educate myself. As often is the case, the simple approach is the solution.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

It’s nice gear but the value is driven by nostalgia of those who are interested in collecting sadly instead of using it. I on the other hand currently use two 3539 and a 3523 in my system. I have a third 3539 and three 3525 amps that all need some kind of repair. The RCA connections on those era of amps are fragile now in their old age and like to crack and lose connection. 

If you would be interested in selling the alpine gear please drop me a PM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

@okrockon if you still have the Quart speakers and are interested in selling, please drop me a DM here.


----------

